# MKII to MKIV (DVD) nav COMPLETE!



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

THIS took forever for a LOT of reasons: Waiting for parts, incorrect first installation, replacing broken parts, and then sourcing four TINY parts. Impressions at end of post.

I have no pictures as we're STILL without electricity (1.5 weeks!). This upgrade is moderate in my opinion. Maybe that's indicative of my rookie status, but there were some things that no one ever mentioned.

First, the connections ARE the same, but they come from different places. We'll start where I did- in the trunk with the computer (DVD drive) change.

*No one ever said that the antenna for the NAV was freaking hidden.* It is- behind the large DSP amp. Getting to it requires removing the amp. This antenna is necessary because on the earlier MKII's, there was an antenna booster. On the MKIV and III's, the antenna plugs straight into the back of the computers. Find it, plug it in and drive around for awhile, you'll be hitting satellites like nobody's business.

*No one ever said that I would need a software CD.* I did, and it was through the online community that I found, downloaded, and installed v21.1(?). Without it, you get German writing that basically says "I don't know what the [email protected] you want from me." If someone DID say it, I wasn't listening.

*No one ever said that I would need four tiny screws for the screen. *But I did. They were 2.5/12mm and available from my local hardware store.

*No one ever said that I could simply remove the TOP of the tape drive (radio) for access to the monitor sockets.* This was MUCh easier than removing the face.

*No one ever said that the screen should first need to be installed (screwed in) before pluging in power.* It doesn't have to, but it sure makes it easier. When power is applied, the frames for the monitor automatically draw inwards. Also, before screwing the whole unit (screen and radio) in, you will need to hit the EJECT button so the screen pushes all the way out again and then quickly remove power. This will allow access to the TOP screws on the sides. Secure the monitor on top and bottom and apply power AGAIN. NOW you're ready to complete the install.

I will post pictures when I get electricity. I hope this lil bit of advice makes it easier for whoever does this upgrade. Thinking of sending my own post to 5 series DIY.


----------



## RKT BMR (Sep 7, 2002)

Cool! So it can be done...

Cost?

I'm seriously considering upgrading my '01 4:3 screen MarkIII to the current DVD-based widescreen. I'm guessing that I can recoup a fair amount of the cost by selling the MkIII on eBay.

Sounds like the upgrade for me would be very simple -- simply swap the trunk unit (direct, plug-in replacement, right?), and swap the monitor and cassette housing in the dash (might upgrade that to CD).


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

RKT BMR said:


> Cool! So it can be done...
> 
> Cost?
> 
> ...


I *really* thought '01 was the first year of the wider screens in all BMW's- Did it start in '02?

You could do pretty well selling the MKIII, but the MKIV (DVD) computer was recently quoted by Chris @ Crevier for nearly $1600. A refurbished MKIII was also quoted at $600 by Chris.

If you have an E39, there is no CD player radio for navigation- only tape.

The parts for MKIII to DVD are a direct plug in as they are for MKII- just that there is no navigation antenna amp starting in MKIII so you shouldn't have to remove the DSP amp (large black box) to get to it.

The total cost is not cheap- and a LOT if you consider only asthetics. But, the drive is MUCH faster, screen refreshes are clean while the car is in motion, and NAVTV still works. The price has gone up by about 10% since I ordered all my parts for about $3000. Labor, of course, was free.

Why? You ask, would I spend this amount of cash and not get a go fast part, like brakes or 1/2 of an ESS supercharger? I can only say that mods are funny- different people have different priorities. Mine has been cosmetic first with a little performance dotted in here and there.

On Monday, I order the tires for the BBS RKII's I've had for three months, now. Next year or so, I get the giant brakes all around and then, it's waiting for CPO warranty termination to add S/C after September, 2006. Though, who knows if I can wait that long?


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

I'm curious about something--
As far as I can tell the Mark IV nav for the e39 is the same as the for the e46. ON the e46, the nav's head unit can be equipped with a cd drive (for 2003). What is it about the e39's dash that prevents fitting the CD drive unit from the e46?


----------



## Tyrone (Apr 17, 2003)

PropellerHead said:


> I will post pictures when I get electricity.


One word: GENERATOR!!!

We need those pictures asap!


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

RKT BMR said:


> Cost?


For my E46, I spent approximately $1500 to upgrade the 4:3 screen to the widescreen. I am considering doing the DVD MkIV unit next, but I keep putting it off. The MkIII is functionally equivalent to the MkIV minus speed and the DVD drive.

http://staff.pop3now.com/alee/bmw/widescreen

I already have V18 loaded on my MkIII computer so I didn't need a software disk like PropellerHead to get the new widescreen "split" functions. I did need to go out and find the screws to secure the display to the housing.

I would presume you could fetch 400-500 for your MkIII computer. My old nav head went for something like 400-500 IIRC.


----------



## Mitch540iA (Jan 2, 2003)

*DVD Nav*

I have a 2001 540iA without navigation.

I have the CD player in the dash with a 6 Cd changer in the trunk, also have a BMW phone (CPT-7000).

Is it possible to install a DVD based navigation system in a 2001 model.

If so where can I find the parts and cost. It would need to be actual BMW system so it looks like a factory order.

Could a dealer install for me?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

Mitch540iA said:


> I have a 2001 540iA without navigation.
> 
> I have the CD player in the dash with a 6 Cd changer in the trunk, also have a BMW phone (CPT-7000).
> 
> ...


The dealer would likely look at you cross-eyed. A few folks have done exactly what you're talking about and even started a Yahoo! newsgroup. Search for BMWNAV in the newsgroups. Takes a day or two for them to approve your membership, but there is a wealth of information there.


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

alee said:


> I already have V18 loaded on my MkIII computer so I didn't need a software disk like PropellerHead to get the new widescreen "split" functions. I did need to go out and find the screws to secure the display to the housing.


 You will need it for the new MKIV DVD NAV computer. It comes with nothing- nada- zilch.

Thanks for the advice on the screws, btw.


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

robg said:


> I'm curious about something--
> As far as I can tell the Mark IV nav for the e39 is the same as the for the e46. ON the e46, the nav's head unit can be equipped with a cd drive (for 2003). What is it about the e39's dash that prevents fitting the CD drive unit from the e46?


I think there's plenty of room for it, b/c the no nav cars have a CD option agter '01 or 02. The DIN is different for the two cars. I cannot comment on whether the part number is different, but I wonder if it has something to do with DSP on the 5 series.

I also know that the two round volume and function buttons (at least) are different on the E39 from the E46. I have yet to decide if the screen really is different or not. I need to see pics of E39 widescreen vs E46. (Or I guess I COULD go out to the garage)


----------

